# "Cable Will Get NFL Sunday Ticket"--Fred Dressler



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

www.tvinsite.com/multicha...eakingNews


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Noooooooooooooooooo  
If it goes to cable there will be some followers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

IMHO, if cable ever does get rights to it, it will be a sharing of rights with DirecTV and cable getting them. The NFL should be happy even getting the possibility of having lots of more subscribers with cable and those with Dish getting in the picture.

Will I ever get back to having the package when it comes to cable and DBS both? The answer, sadly, is no. I got the Ticket on the condition that I can get Madden and Summerall announced games. Thats what I watched when I did get the package for two years. (Indiana is Bears and Colts territory) Granted, I did go back and forth to see other games, but my number one reason to get the package was to get Madden/Summerall. I know, Pat will be doing Cowboys games for FOX, but isnt the same. 

So, I wouldnt worry about DBS losing out on the package. NFL would be complete idiots if they turned down the prospect of having a big goldmine in their hands. Charlie, Eddie, cable companies, the NFL, and the fans (and the stockholders too) will be the winners of a combined DBS/cable rights to the NFLST.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

It's hard to say what will happen if anything. Cable has the money to make it exclusive so that depends on how much money they're willing to put up and we'll have to see the reaction that NAB makes.


----------

